# Concrete curbing



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Right now, my landscaping plans include Iowa buff flagstone for the flowerbed edging. But that's pretty expensive. I was thinking about concrete curbing, but I don't see it around here too often.

Has anyone done this? Is it easy enough I could do it myself?

I'm worried about ground settling or heaving and cracking the curbing.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

kds said:


> Right now, my landscaping plans include Iowa buff flagstone for the flowerbed edging. But that's pretty expensive. I was thinking about concrete curbing, but I don't see it around here too often.
> 
> Has anyone done this? Is it easy enough I could do it myself?
> 
> I'm worried about ground settling or heaving and cracking the curbing.


I got it done at my house in 2008 and it's held up quite well for the most part. I had an island done around the tree in the front lawn and the roots have kind of broken it up some but I was able to cut the roots back and fix so it looks decent. I had a company come out and do mine. Not sure if you can do it yourself as you would have to mix the cement up and color it yourself, I would leave that to the professionals. Due to the frost heaves you get up there, that may be the reason you don't see it too much up there, I guess that would be something you would need to look into before going forward. It does need to be sealed every few years to keep it look nice too but that is too easy with a pump sprayer.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

WOOOH! Iowa.

Other than that I dunno, my wife and I have only done the little interlocking bricks.


----------

